# EOI, invitation and assessment expiration



## huckleberry (Feb 25, 2014)

My assessment was done from ACS two years ago and it expired on July 5th 2015. 

I had applied for EOI on June 25th 2015 (prior to expiration of assessment) and received invitation to apply on July 6th. The invitation expires on 4 Sep 2015. 

My questions are:

1. Would I be eligible to apply for visa since I filed the EOI before the assessment expired (even though I received the invitation to apply after it expired?

2. During EOI I filed it for myself. But I am about to get married in the next month or so. Is there a provision to include the name of your fiancé during visa application even though it wasn't mentioned during EOI?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't lodge the visa using this invitation. As per the rules, your assessment should have been valid at least until the time of invitation.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

*Spouse*



KeeDa said:


> Don't lodge the visa using this invitation. As per the rules, your assessment should have been valid at least until the time of invitation.


You can add your spouse any time before the grant of the visa. After grant of the visa you need to apply for a spouse visa.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

manomegh said:


> You can add your spouse any time before the grant of the visa. After grant of the visa you need to apply for a spouse visa.


I am telling OP to not file the visa at all because his points claims will fail the checklist resulting in visa refusal.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I am telling OP to not file the visa at all because his points claims will fail the checklist resulting in visa refusal.


That is correct. The points are locked at the time visa invitation is issued (and not based on when the EOI was lodged). Since the validity of ACS assessment is already over, it should not be used.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

huckleberry said:


> My assessment was done from ACS two years ago and it expired on July 5th 2015.
> 
> I had applied for EOI on June 25th 2015 (prior to expiration of assessment) and received invitation to apply on July 6th. The invitation expires on 4 Sep 2015.
> 
> ...


1.You are not eligible to apply as your assessment is expired before you got EOI
2.You can add spouse name even after EOI but before grant of visa.


----------



## huckleberry (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you all. 

I received the invitation on July 6th Australia time (July 5th america. I am lodging from the US). 

My assessment letter was issued on July 5th 2013 and was valid for 24 months. So I missed by a day here then (or rather say due a time zone difference)?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Good one huckleberry. I guess we should look at it as the assessment was done by an Australian authority, so the date on it is Australian (so to speak), and the invite system also works on Australian timezone (and not American)... so technically, it was an expired assessment. What do you say, and what have you decided about it?


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Regardless the date in your time zone, DIBP's system would have recorded the invitation as issued on July 6th which is the day after your assessment expired.


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Please start the re assessment process and also keep attention to the IELTS result date.Wish you all the best.


----------



## wewake (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I ve submitted my EOI on Aug 14th, 2015. The status shows as Submitted. But i didnt get mail confirmation till now.Is it mandatory to get mail confirmation after submission? Can i take this as that i ve successfully submitted EOI or something is missing for the submission? 

Please advise.

Regards,
Wewake


----------



## huckleberry (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks. I got in touch with ACS and also asked a friend of mine to consult an immigration agent that her company uses.

I will need to start a new assessment in order to proceed. The document has to be good the time the invitation is issued and NOT when the EOI was filed. 

Also, ACS told me this "As of January 2014, with the introduction of new guidelines/criteria applicants can no longer apply for a Revalidation application to renew an assessment.
Instead you will need to lodge a new application via the Online Application Form and select the option 'Linking to an Earlier' application. You will then need to enter your previous application number and password."

Hope this will be useful to users who face the same dilemma.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

huckleberry said:


> My assessment was done from ACS two years ago and it expired on July 5th 2015.
> 
> I had applied for EOI on June 25th 2015 (prior to expiration of assessment) and received invitation to apply on July 6th. The invitation expires on 4 Sep 2015.
> 
> ...





huckleberry said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I received the invitation on July 6th Australia time (July 5th america. I am lodging from the US).
> 
> My assessment letter was issued on July 5th 2013 and was valid for 24 months. So I missed by a day here then (or rather say due a time zone difference)?


Frankly I think you are not eligible because your assessment has expired.
why do you want to wait until last minute ?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

huckleberry said:


> Thanks. I got in touch with ACS and also asked a friend of mine to consult an immigration agent that her company uses.
> 
> I will need to start a new assessment in order to proceed. The document has to be good the time the invitation is issued and NOT when the EOI was filed.
> 
> ...


Hi Huckleberry,
I have landed up in the same situation, My ACS expired on 20th Jan and EOI Invitation received on 22nd Jan. 

What should i do?. 
Can I immediately log another EOI or required to wait 60 day ?.


----------



## saby2511 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello ,
I have a query which might be not so common.
I got my ACS on 16th Dec 2015. Then due to certain circumstances, I could not proceed with the process. However, on 16th Nov 2017, I submitted my EOI. So, as my ACS will expire in one month from now, will I be able to proceed further with visa processing if I get the invitation for visa application? Or Do I need to get my ACS again?
Your advice will be of great help to me.
Thank you,
Saby


----------



## kimpakto (Dec 7, 2017)

Fanish said:


> Hi Huckleberry,
> I have landed up in the same situation, My ACS expired on 20th Jan and EOI Invitation received on 22nd Jan.
> 
> What should i do?.
> Can I immediately log another EOI or required to wait 60 day ?.


Hi Fanish,

How did you go about your situation? I am on the same boat. 

Thank you.


----------

